# I Signed Up!



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

Decided I would buy membership with Kelly Casanova. In one afternoon I learned so much! She really goes into detail and explains the why behind a task. Most interesting to me was the surgeon’s knot and tension!! Now I’m ordering the yarn for next month’s Boot Camp. Just wanted to share my excitement!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Any class that teaches knots in yarns is not good.


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

MMWRay said:


> Any class that teaches knots in yarns is not good.


??


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

nanakathy said:


> Decided I would buy membership with Kelly Casanova. In one afternoon I learned so much! She really goes into detail and explains the why behind a task. Most interesting to me was the surgeon's knot and tension!! Now I'm ordering the yarn for next month's Boot Camp. Just wanted to share my excitement!


Sounds all good, don't forget to do your homework.
:sm04:


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

nanakathy said:


> ??


You never ties knots in yarn. That topic has been discussed here so many times it has become repetitive. They come undone and most importantly they are visible and palpable. Would you buy a sweater or an afghan with an uncomfortable lump of a knot in it?


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

MMWRay said:


> You never ties knots in yarn. That topic has been discussed here so many times it has become repetitive. They come undone and most importantly they are visible and palpable. Would you buy a sweater or an afghan with an uncomfortable lump of a knot in it?


Difference of opinion not allowed??


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

kaypriest said:


> Difference of opinion not allowed??


The only choice is the quality of your workmanship.


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

Wow! Guess I shouldn’t have shared my excitement. I didn’t know she taught knotting yarn.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

MMWRay said:


> The only choice is the quality of your workmanship.


The only definition of quality workmanship is yours??


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

She is good and sometimes in weaving you have to knot it in your warp.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe that the surgeon’s note is the one you use to lash your yarn to the cloth or front beam after you have threaded your heddle/reed. Knots are not tied in the actual woven cloth. Kelly Casanova teaches weaving, not knitting. Be excited, NanaKathy! A friend of mine signed up for one of her classes and learned lots! Enjoy!


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Oops, slow internet. I may have posted my reply multiple times! Sorry!


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

I just signed up for one of her classes on weaving tea towels. I would really like to sign up for a yearly membership, but will have to finish this class first. I've read a lot of positive comments about her. I can share your excitement! Have fun ????


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the positive comments!! I’m loving her beginner rigid heddle and can’t wait to start her Boot Camp!!! Happy Weaving!


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

msgran said:


> I believe that the surgeon's note is the one you use to lash your yarn to the cloth or front beam after you have threaded your heddle/reed. Knots are not tied in the actual woven cloth. Kelly Casanova teaches weaving, not knitting. Be excited, NanaKathy! A friend of mine signed up for one of her classes and learned lots! Enjoy!


TY! I am excited as a new weaver!!! Happy Weaving!


----------



## knittedfool (Mar 31, 2017)

Happy weaving


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

nanakathy said:


> ??


A surgeon's knot in weaving is used to tie the yarn to the loom. It will become part of the waste that is eventually cut off of the loom. It will not be in the fabric that is made.


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

ilmacheryl said:


> A surgeon's knot in weaving is used to tie the yarn to the loom. It will become part of the waste that is eventually cut off of the loom. It will not be in the fabric that is made.


Yes! TY!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

quote=msgran]I believe that the surgeon's note is the one you use to lash your yarn to the cloth or front beam after you have threaded your heddle/reed. Knots are not tied in the actual woven cloth. Kelly Casanova teaches weaving, not knitting. Be excited, NanaKathy! A friend of mine signed up for one of her classes and learned lots! Enjoy![/quote]

I agree. I use a surgeon's knot for lashing on and was taught that technique. What it allow you to do is tighten your warp before beginning to weave to ensure even tension. If you tie in with a square knot, you have to undo that knot to tighten your warp. Stick with Kelly, she will teach you a lot!


----------



## Roxy48 (Dec 22, 2013)

I’ve learned to weave with Kelly’s classes- can’t say enough good things about them-and her


----------



## Roxy48 (Dec 22, 2013)

I’ve learned to weave with Kelly’s classes- can’t say enough good things about them-and her


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

Roxy48 said:


> I've learned to weave with Kelly's classes- can't say enough good things about them-and her


Yea!! Good for you and thanks for sharing!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Good for you! Do post often and tell is more.


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

gardenpoet said:


> Good for you! Do post often and tell is more.


Thanks and I will. I love the Seattle area - family is near.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think she is amazing. I watch so many of her videos when I started weaving I made a couple of her towels for Christmas. I think you will learn so much from her. But most of all have fun!!!! Yes we want to hear and see all about your lessons. You go girl.


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

mama879 said:


> I think she is amazing. I watch so many of her videos when I started weaving I made a couple of her towels for Christmas. I think you will learn so much from her. But most of all have fun!!!! Yes we want to hear and see all about your lessons. You go girl.


TY!!!


----------



## Rapunzel42 (Feb 18, 2017)

sounds like you learned and are having fun. Keep enjoying!!


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I have been looking at her classes a while. I tried to sign up once but they do not take Discover card and I was in my only use one card mode. She won't take a check because she is not in the US so maybe I will get brave and pull out a visa or mastercard. I love her little free tips she gives.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Yay! Knots ARE used as others have said, but maybe also in tying off fringes etc.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

MMWRay said:


> You never ties knots in yarn. That topic has been discussed here so many times it has become repetitive. They come undone and most importantly they are visible and palpable. Would you buy a sweater or an afghan with an uncomfortable lump of a knot in it?


But talking weaving not knitting here and, yes, knots are used.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Just curious - what does one do when a single warp thread snaps in the middle of a project?


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Just curious - what does one do when a single warp thread snaps in the middle of a project?[/quote
> 
> I haven't faced that yet but I know there are YouTube videos on that issue. There are experts here on KP that can lead you better than I can!!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I fixed one once, but I didn’t know what I was doing and it probably wasn’t right, but it worked. I have also cut at least one project off the loom and vowed never to use that type of yarn for warp again. It was unplyed. I haven’t made that mistake again.


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

ilmacheryl said:


> I fixed one once, but I didn't know what I was doing and it probably wasn't right, but it worked. I have also cut at least one project off the loom and vowed never to use that type of yarn for warp again. It was unplyed. I haven't made that mistake again.


Sometimes I learn best by my mistakes, also! Hahaha


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I have several friends with whom I do Medieval textile demos who weave with fine linen threads and I've occasionally heard one or another of them mutter imprecations when a warp thread snaps and they have to stop to fix it. But I've always been busy doing my own demo with other guests and don't get to see how they fixed it. Now with covid, I haven't seen any of these friends for a year to get to watch them do repairs.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

I was hoping that someone with LOTS of weaving knowledge or experience would address how to fix a broken warp thread. In my limited weaving experience, I have not had that difficulty yet (fingers crossed) but I did go to my little weaver’s book - The Weaver’s Companion, by Handwoven Magazine - and this is what they say to do (page 77):

“Measure a repair thread about a yard long. From the back of the loom, tie the repair thread to the broken thread with a bow knot near the warp beam. Leave the broken end hanging down behind the loom. Bring the repair thread forward through the heddle and reed, and fix it to the woven fabric by wrapping it in a figure 8 around a T-pin. Weave for several inches. Draw the original thread through its heddle and dent, and fasten it to the woven fabric around the T-pin as before. Continue weaving for a few inches. Release the original thread from the T-pin, cut off the unused repair thread, and using a large-eye needle, darn in the loose ends. Or you can wait to tidy up the repair when the fabric comes off the loom. 

“If you are near the end of your weaving, the repair thread can remain in place for the rest of the fabric. Discard the broken thread entirely, pin the repair thread into the woven fabric, thread it through dent and heddle, and weight it off the back of the loom.”

Not having done this, I cannot answer any questions. honestly, I would cut a repair thread the length of the remaining warp plus six or so inches, put a T-pin in the fabric about two inches before the broken warp thread, wrap the repair thread in a figure 8 around the T-pin, take the same thread thru the dent and heddle/reed and heddle, and let it drop off the back beam with a weight attached to keep it taut. I would then take the broken thread and let it dangle loosely off the back of the loom, ignoring it. Then after I finished (or after I had woven several inches, I would use a needle that fits the warp thread to weave the repair thread end that is wrapped around the T-pin back over the broken warp thread that is in the woven fabric.

I do hope that all of this makes sense!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

You've really piqued my interest and when I can see one of me weaving friends again, I will ask for a demonstration. They all weave with linen threads. I only weave on a warp-weighted loom and so far we've never broken a warp thread. We're weaving with Navajo wool rug yarn. So far it's all for demos but ONE of these days we will make something from it.

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Excited for you! And thanks for sharing your excitement!!!!


----------

